# Moto Root Path Patched?



## cronek288 (Nov 4, 2011)

I seen this tweet this afternoon ----

"@*P3Droid* Service Announcement: Don't take any moto updates the root path has been patched !!! You've been warned." anybody hear anything about this and is there any true to it?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

He's the man to know. He tweeted this last month, http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/how-tos-guides-definitions-manuals/9718-how-maintain-root-through-any-upgrade-motorola-devices-only-8.html


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

even if moto does or has patched it, they haven't patched the zergrush exploit, which is another root method that works on the droid x.
instructions here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9325-how-to-root-unroot-droid-razr/


----------



## cronek288 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats good to know, I love my dx but my market just got 4g so I'm interested in upgrading (the first week of january) and if I do sounds like the choose with be razr or nextus. Just wanted to know for now and for the future if motorola is a bad idea. Also do to my new love for this rooting hacking rom flashing, I getting a few other friends and family onboard and I'd prefer not to brick there phones in the process







Thanks for reading the post and sharing some idea and thoughts guys


----------



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

Not likely that the dx will get anymore updates anyway, but thanks razorloves for verifying that the razr method works.


----------

